

“Lessons Learned” – A New Type of Venture Capital Pitch - cyen
http://steveblank.com/2009/11/12/%E2%80%9Clessons-learned%E2%80%9D-%E2%80%93-a-new-type-of-vc-pitch/

======
dmix
To be fair, they had raised seed capital and a previous VC round before this
pitch. They had already laid the groundwork and this was to show they are
still getting somewhere.

------
swombat
Very interesting slides. Also interesting to see how long it took them to get
there (they started CafePress in 1999, and they ran 9 other businesses in 6
years before that!). Another "overnight success takes years of hard work"
story.

